# Fanes EN vs. AM



## racing_basti (18. Oktober 2012)

Derzeit bin ich am planen der Bikesaison fürs kommende Jahr und dabei stehen die beiden Fanes-Modelle zur Wahl.
Eingesetzt werden soll das Rad bei Alpenüberquerungen und einigen Enduro-Rennen, evtl. noch beim CAIdom.

Hier die Geometrie-Daten beider Modell in Größe M im Vergleich:
_________________________EN________AM
A Reach__________________415,42____423,43
B Stack__________________591,38____580,88
C Oberrohr (Horizontal)_____585_______590
D Oberrohr (Parallel)________550,85____552,45
E Sitzrohrlänge____________440_______440
F Einbaulänge Dämpfer______216_______200
G Sitzwinkel	_______________74________74
H Sitzwinkel (Parallel)_______69,02_____68,87
I Kettenstrebe____________427,5-440__431,15
J Radstand_______________1160,85____1151,21
K Länge Front_____________730,85_____720,08
L Tretlagerhöhe*__________354________345
M Überstandshöhe*________729,47_____723,91
N Tretlagerabsenkung_______10________	
O Lenkwinkel______________65,7_______66,5
P Nachlauf________________40_________40
Q Gabel Einbaulänge________557,9______531,9
R Steuerrohr Länge_________120________120

Fahren würde ich in beiden Rahmen eine Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir, im EN mit 170mm, im AM auf 160mm getravelt. Damit wären dann die Winkel bei beiden Modell fast wieder identisch. Das AM wäre lediglich ein klein wenig länger und etwas leichter. Bei etwas weniger Federweg.

So richtig entscheiden kann ich mich noch nicht 

Stand oder steht jemand selbst noch vor der Wahl zwischen Enduro und AllMountain? Oder habt ihr euch schon für ein Modell entschieden - welches?


----------



## zingel (18. Oktober 2012)

ich entschied mich für's AM, weil's von den Daten her besser zu 
mir und meinem Fahrstil passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. Oktober 2012)

@ racing basti

hast Du schon mal überschlagen was das ED und AM wiegen würde ?


----------



## F1o (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenns eh erst für 2013 sein soll, wieso kein Enduro SL?? Ich glaub das werd ich mir unter den Weihnachtsbaum stellen 
Geringes Gewicht, viel Federweg (hoher Preis??)


----------



## racing_basti (18. Oktober 2012)

@ollo: Gewichte hab ich bisher noch nicht überschlagen, aber ich denke mit dem AM würde ich so 13,5kg anpeilen.
 @F1o: das Enduro SL ist ja trotzdem noch ein Enduro, nur eben etwas leichter


----------



## ollo (18. Oktober 2012)

bei einem Theoretischen Gewichtsunterschied (laut Homepage) vom ED zum AM von ca. 300g der durch die ED SL Variante noch mal ein wenig ab schmilzt würde ich zur ED Variante greifen. 

Die lässt sich "Langfristig" auch als Super AM Umbauen, leichterer LR Satz anderen Dämpfer ....... ich hab das irgendwann mal bei meiner ED überschlagen und komme im ED Aufbau mit Vivid Dämpfer, ED LR Satz, BOS Deville, auf 15,3 mit Plüschigem Fahrwerk für Park und Freeriderennen und im eher AM Aufbau der auch Straffer im Federweg ist auf 13,8 Kg in Gr XL, mit Farbe, BOS Dämpfer, Deville Gabel, leichterem LR Satz und Austausch der Übergangs Druckstreben gegen die Carbonversion. Wenn ich jetzt noch eine RS Sektor einbaue komme ich noch mal ca. 250g vom Gewicht runter....... die Sektor hat 1 mm weniger Federweg wie die BOS und baut ca. 1 cm kürzer was dann eine eher flachere Sitzposition beschert aber auch ein wenig mehr Vortrieb 

Das Enduro lässt sich auch mit 160 mm sehr sehr gut über die Berge fahren., dafür wird es mehr Spaß Berg ab machen Dämpferhub ist nur durch noch mehr Hub zu ersetzen 


.


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin sehr lange vor der selben Entscheidung gestanden und habe mich schlussendlich für das Enduro entschieden, und das obwohl ich zu beginn gar nicht so viel Federweg wollte. Warum also doch das EN? 


Ich habe sehr viel bzgl. Gewicht herumgerechnet und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass das AM mit 160mm Gabel auch nicht (sinnvoll) unter 14kg aufzubauen ist
In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich gesehen, dass moderne Enduros (601, Claymore, Spicy...) auch sehr gut bergauf zu bewegen sind.
Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch im Park und egal was immer wieder erzählt wird: Dort merkst du jeden cm Federweg und man ist mit 170mm schon eher am unteren Ende der Skala
Das AM wird mit 160mm Gabel schon verdammt lange und wird sich auch dementsprechend fahren. Wenn schon Panzer, dann gleich Richtig 
Das AM wird aber alleine aufgrund seiner Geo sich auch sehr flott bergab gehen. Was du in deine Überlegungen mit einbziehen solltest ist sicher auch was die Leute fahren, mit denen du meistens unterwegs bist und ob du das Rad auch im Park fahren willst.


----------



## Banana Joe (18. Oktober 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> bei einem Theoretischen Gewichtsunterschied (laut Homepage) vom ED zum AM von ca. 300g der durch die ED SL Variante noch mal ein wenig ab schmilzt würde ich zur ED Variante greifen.
> .



da stimme ich zu mir ist ein light ED auch lieber als ein fettes AM

wenn beide auf gleichem niveau aggieren lässt sich das ED immer noch aufbohren wenn gewünscht, aus dem AM kannste dann in die andere richtung ne CC feile bauen :-D


----------



## mg! (19. Oktober 2012)

Vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe ich auch .... Mein gutes altes SX Trail hat mich auf der letzten Alpenüberquerung doch ziemlich gequält ...

Mich interessiert halt, wie der Unterschied berghoch zwischen AM und EN ist ...


----------



## ollo (21. Oktober 2012)

mg! schrieb:


> Vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe ich auch .... Mein gutes altes SX Trail hat mich auf der letzten Alpenüberquerung doch ziemlich gequält ...
> 
> Mich interessiert halt, wie der Unterschied berghoch zwischen AM und EN ist ...



da wirst Du Dich noch ein wenig gedulden müßen, da es bisher noch keine Ausgelieferten AM Fanes gibt ....... Theoretisch wird das AM vielleicht etwas besser Klettern, längeres Oberrohr, "Strafferes" Fahrwerk, etwas leichter wie das ED. Alles in allem bewegen sich die Rahmen und damit die Räder AM oder ED auf einem sehr guten Kletter Niveau mit kleinen unterschied.


----------



## mastercremaster (21. Oktober 2012)

hey Leute, 
ich möchte mir auch im kommenden Frühjahr ein leichtes enduro aufbauen. im Moment stehen fanes sl und das carver icb im Fokus meines Interesses. 
was denkt ihr, wie leicht lässt sich das fanes sl  rahmengröße m in eloxiert mit monarch, lyrik air, xt Ausstattung, xtr trail bremsen, 1800gr. laufrädern aufbauen ohne weiteren exorbitanten monetären Einsatz?
das carver soll ja wahrscheinlich um 13kg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich warte auf meinen Fanes SL Rahmen in Gr. L mit Vivid Air.
Alles andere an Teilen habe ich schon hier, bzw. werden von meinem Reign X übernommen.
Ich denke, daß ich am Ende bei 13kg liegen werde.


----------



## Piefke (21. Oktober 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ich warte auf meinen Fanes SL Rahmen in Gr. L mit Vivid Air.


Widerspruch: leichter Rahmen und dann diese Handgranate


----------



## Ganiscol (21. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Widerspruch: leichter Rahmen und dann diese Handgranate



Quatsch.


----------



## User85319 (21. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Widerspruch: leichter Rahmen und dann diese Handgranate



Dein Roco is ne Handgranate... ^^

Mal im ernst, für gebotene performance is der vivid Air sogar ein richtiges Fliegengewicht


----------



## Piefke (21. Oktober 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Dein Roco is ne Handgranate...



aber der geht um Welten besser als der Vivid.

Der Vivid ist und bleibt ein Kompromiss: zu schwer für einen Luftdämpfer und zu schlecht für einen Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Oktober 2012)

Das sagst du. Muss aber nicht stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Der Piefke ist eben ein ausgemachter Coil-Fan. Ist doch auch OK, schließlich muss man Vertrauen zu seinem Bike haben.
Mein Vivid Air hat mich in dem Bereich, wo ich ihn nutze jedenfalls immer wieder überzeugt. Die Grenzen habe bisher immer ich erreicht, nie meine Fanes. Bikepark kommt 2013. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das für den Vivid Air härter wird, als verblockte Harztrails, wo er keine Erholungspause bekommt.

Zurück zur Frage AM oder EN: am EN brauche ich nur eine Sache noch nicht, die Verstellung der Kettenstrebenlänge. Allerdings kann ich so evtl. später simpel auf 27,5" umbauen. Das EN ist also die flexiblere Variante und geht super den Berg hoch. Ich brauche auch keine SL-Variante. Da hätte ich immer Angst um den Carbon-Hinterbau. Dann lieber noch ein paar Gramm mehr und die Pinion-Variante (wenn die nur nicht so teuer wäre).


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Rox 9.0 und fahre im Hiemrevier identische Strecken.

Was die "beste" Rundenzeit der 37km Runde mit 1100hm angeht ist die Statistik so:

1. Fanes ED mit Vivid Air und Lyrik Soloair, 2,4er RQ und Ardent mit Latex
2. Liteville 301 MK8 mit Deville und DT Swiss Dämpfer, 2,4er Reifen
3. Liteville MK7 160 mit Lyrik Coil und DT,2,4er Reifen
4. Bergamont Contrail mit Fox alps 120,120er Fox RP2 Hv hinten ,2,4er Reifen
5. Merida AM130 Fully, MZ44 TST2, Epicon Dämpfer und irgendwelche Laufräder

Die leichteren AM`s konnten bergab den Vorsprung nicht halten. Das Fanes (ich hasse "Die") ist halt ein Glätteisen.

Ich bin gespannt wie das nun mit TL am Fanes wird und nachdem Helmchen mir die Gabel und Dämpfer gemacht hat.
Wenn es das wird was ich hoffe,werde ich noch schneller, Stichwort Hubarbeit bergauf, das kostet bei 16km hoch a bissl Körner.
Die Lyrik war etwas unsensibel und bergab ließ mich die langsame Zugstufe unsicher werden (fuhr nur 50Psi für 4,2cm Sag).

Habe nun beim Setup schon ordentliche Differenzen beim Druck und in der Zugstufe an Gabel und Dämpfer sehen können (Dämpfer ist nun eher mit L Zugstufe)


----------



## Bergab-Bernie (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro/All Mountain++.

Meine Wunschliste:
-Wendig
-Ausreichend Reserven für Drops und Sprünge
-Touren/uphill-tauglich(Muss mit einer Gruppe Minimalgewicht-Race-Bikern mithalten)
-evtl. Hammerschmidt Kurbel
-Gewicht unter 15kg (aber ohne unnötigen Leichtbau)

Haupteinsatzgebiet wird die Hausrunde mit ca. 45km/1000hm.
Sonst im Bike-Paradies Fränkische Schweiz mit einem ständigen Auf und Ab und schönen Trail-Passagen. Ein paar mal im Jahr gibt es Alpen.

In Frage kommen für mich Alutech EN, Alutech AM oder Stumpjumper EVO.
Alutech EN:
+Verstellbare Kettenstreben (finde ich mit meiner Massenverteilung auf 1,88m Höhe nicht schlecht)
+160/170mm Fahrwerk + Winkeleinstellung
-Vielleicht etwas träge?
-Gewicht

Alutech AM
+Geometrie sollte guter Kompromiss zwischen Agilität und 'Downhill' sein
+Winkeleinstellung
-150mm ist schon das Minimum...

Specialized Stumpi EVO
+Wendig wie Sau
-Ausstattung
-Specialized

Was meint das Expertengremium?


----------



## hasardeur (19. Januar 2013)

Statt Stumpi würde ich das Enduro in die Auswahl einbeziehen, sollten die 160/150mm de Fanes AM nicht genügen. Unter 15kg ohne extremen Leichtbau sind mit leichten aber stabilen Laufrädern, tubeless, evtl. etwas leichteren Reifen problemlos auch beim EN möglich. 1000HM auf 45km-Runde sind für keines der Modelle ein Problem und was die Race-Biker bergan gut machen, holst Du bergab wieder auf.

Ich würde meine Wahl auf die Handlichkeit auslegen. Da steht sicher das Enduro vor der AM und die wieder vor der EN. Das Stumpi steht wiederum vor dem Enduro...aber das weißt Du ja. Also überlege, wie handlich es sein muss. Stabilität ist nämlich auch nicht zu verachten.

Dropen kannst Du mit jedem der Bikes, die Frage ist, wie sauber Deine Technik ist. Ein EN hält hier natürlich am meisten aus.


----------



## Bergab-Bernie (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich denke von meiner Fahrweise/Lieblingstrails sollte 150mm voll reichen. In der Gegend geht es immer mal 50 bis 200m hoch, dann wieder runter. Dazwischen will man dann immer schön beschleunigen.
In den Alpen tun die Höhenmeter imho weniger weh, da man weiß das da jetzt noch 1500m Meter vor einem liegen und man besser in seinen Rhythmus kommt. Aber das brauch ich ja hier niemandem erzählen

Zum Droppen: Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass bei vielen AllMountains die Endprogression des Dämpfers/Hinterbaus nicht ausreicht um hier höher Stufen (>1m) bzw. technische Unsauberkeiten auszugleichen und der Dämpfer dann ziemlich hart durchschlägt. Wenn man dann entsprechend Luft nachfüllt hat man eher ein Harttail.  Kann hier aber auch falsch liegen...

Wenn das Spezi Enduro wirklich handlicher als das Alutech AM ist.... Ihr macht es einem auch nicht leichter

Allerdings traue ich in Sachen Stabilität Specialized nicht so ganz.

Sieht dann aber doch eher nach AM aus, evtl. 160er Gabel und AngleSet......


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die Fanes/EN mit Hammerschmidt, Vivid Air und 180er Fox Van...
Bin ohne Leichtbau bei 16kg. Wie gesagt, 15 sind ohne weiteres drin.
Ist auch mein "eines für alles" Bike...
Perfekt für die Fränkische 


Im Vergleich zu dem Ghost Cagua, dass ich letzte Saison gefahren bin, ist die Fanes in absolut jeder Hinsicht besser.

Geht bergauf besser, wippt beinahe garnicht. Beim Ghost hab ich die Druckstufe des Monarch Plus bergauf fast immer zugedreht.
Bergab liegt die Fanes wesentlich satter bei sehr gutem Feedback.
Handling ist trotz des flacheren LW besser.

Ein Speiseeis würde für mich persönlich nie in Frage kommen.

Glaube auch bei der AM brauchst du kein Angleset...


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2013)

Fanes AM 13,5 Kg 





Der Monarch ist sehr Straff. Das ganze mit einem DT Dämpfer gibt auch das Gefühl mit 150 mm unterwegs zu sein. 


Fanes ED mit 13,6 Kg im straffen Enduro Aufbau





Denk Dir einfach mal 500g mehr für andere LR und Reifen dazu, dann wieder ca. 300g weniger für die aktuellen Druckstreben und 300g weniger für die Farbe.


Fanes ED mit Plüschdämpfer 14,5 Kg






Das Enduro ist für mich das Vielseitigere das auch lange Touren sehr gut fahrbar macht und von AM bis ED/DH ausbaufähig ist( 13,5 -16,5 Kg) . Das AM ist das Sportlichere und mit dem richtigen Dämpfer maximal Allmountain, aber irgendwie Kein Light Enduro. Mit dem RS Monarch straff und eher schnelles Marathonbike, mit dem DT M 212 schon eher ein 150 mm Bike (Aufbau von 11,7 - 14 Kg) . Die Bandbreite beim AM bzgl. Hinterbauperformance ist kleiner als beim ED Abstimmbar, aber ich fahr sie beide gerne mit klar umrissenen Einsatzgebiet ...... und da sind wir wieder bei den individuellen Vorlieben


----------



## mg! (20. Januar 2013)

@ollo: Entschuldige die evtl.dämliche Frage-aber was genau meinst Du mit 300 g weniger bei der Farbe?


----------



## ollo (21. Januar 2013)

mg! schrieb:


> @ollo: Entschuldige die evtl.dämliche Frage-aber was genau meinst Du mit 300 g weniger bei der Farbe?




hi,

ist doch keine dämliche Frage ! 300g leichter ohne Farbe, also Rahmen in Eloxal , das meinte ich damit. Die Gramm-zahl erwähnte der Jü mal, können aber auch nur 200 oder 250 sein.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Januar 2013)

Farbe wiegt auch....es sind vielleicht nicht 300g aber locker 200g im Vergleich zu eloxierten oder unbeschichteten Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (22. Januar 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es eher weniger. Wenn Alutech nicht gerade extra viel Lack drauf gepackt hat wird es sich eher im Bereich von 150g bewegen     . Bei meinem DH Bike waren es z.B. sogar nur 120g


----------



## ollo (22. Januar 2013)

hm ..... eine Schicht Farbpulverung und dann noch eine Schicht Transparent Lack, so hab ich den Farbaufbau bei meinem Grauen verstanden .... 200g würde ich da schon ansetzten


----------



## Bergab-Bernie (23. Januar 2013)

@ollo: Danke! Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Will nur so grob unter 15Kg laden. 
Wenns etwas mehr wird kann man ja noch ein paar Kniebeugen zusätzlich einplanen. Rahmenfarbe werde ich mir da trotzdem leisten - wenn man schon mal die Möglichkeit hat 

 @Dampfsti: Wie taugt die Hammerschmidt so an dem EN? Man hört ja immer wieder von Lärmbelästigung etc.
Und nutzt man den Schaltvorteil überhaupt?


----------



## ollo (24. Januar 2013)

man kann bei der Fanes, egal ob Allmountain oder Enduro das Gewicht "vernachlässigen", es sei den ich gehöre zu den Menschen die ihr Rad auch mal 400Hm tragen...... aus Spaß am Schrauben und Tüfteln ist es aber schon schön ein leichtes und Funktionelles Rad hinzu-zaubern, geht mir nicht anders. 

15-16 Kg bei der Fanes sollten keinen abschrecken, es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut sich ein schweres Fanes mit seiner Sehr guten Geometrie Fahren /beschleunigen lässt. Mein Enduro bin ich am ende lieber gefahren wie mein Liteville 301 und das war 3-4 Kg leichter.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Januar 2013)

Hammerschmidt ist cool, das Geräusch zu vernachlässigen und die gewonnene Bodenfreiheit, bessere Kettenlinie, Schutz etc. ein echter Gewinn.

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte oder noch bikeverrückter wäre, wäre es die Pinion geworden, da im Vergleich zur Hammerschmidt (Gesamtpaket) nicht entscheidend schwerer, aber nochmal besser.


----------



## JpunktF (24. Januar 2013)

Ollo, tragen geht sogar mit Lack und Hammerschmidt ;-)

Zumindest hab ich kein Problem damit mein lackiertes und getriebekurbeliges Rad mit 15,8kg auch 1000hm am Tag zu tragen.

Wobei da natürlich noch erhebliches Einsparpotenzial vorhanden ist,
nur mal angenommen, Hammerschmidt gegen XX1, Talas 180 gegen Deville 170, Reverb gegen Carbonstütze, Carbonstrebe rein, raw statt gepulvert, tubeless, dann dürfte der Aufbau wohl nur knapp über 13kg liegen.

Aber ich liebe meine HS, der große Vorteil ist halt der des blitzschnell rauf - und runterschaltens, und die Unkaputtbarkeit...


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Januar 2013)

Bergab-Bernie schrieb:


> @_ollo_: Danke! Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Will nur so grob unter 15Kg laden.
> Wenns etwas mehr wird kann man ja noch ein paar Kniebeugen zusätzlich einplanen. Rahmenfarbe werde ich mir da trotzdem leisten - wenn man schon mal die Möglichkeit hat
> 
> @_Dampfsti_: Wie taugt die Hammerschmidt so an dem EN? Man hört ja immer wieder von Lärmbelästigung etc.
> Und nutzt man den Schaltvorteil überhaupt?


 

Gewicht ist echt kein Thema bei der EN...
Lässt sich echt super bergauf treten. Getragen hab ich meine noch nicht

Die HS ist natürlich von der Geräuschentwicklung gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase aber nicht mehr relevant.
Schaltvorteil nutzt man vorallem beim rumspielen und bei schwierigen Trails sehr oft.

Allerdings sollte man die originale Fettpackung bei kalten Temperaturen gegen ein weniger zähflüssiges Schmiermittel tauschen.
Bei unter 0° wird sonst die Fahrerei schnell zum Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## hasardeur (25. Januar 2013)

Fanes tragen ist überhaupt kein Problem. Während meine Kollegen Ihre Stereos, Speiseeis Enduros und Stumpis geschoben haben, hatte ich meine Fanes bequem auf den Schultern liegen und habe die Dame ein paar hundert Höhenmeter am Stück getragen.


----------



## JpunktF (25. Januar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fanes tragen ist überhaupt kein Problem. Während meine Kollegen Ihre Stereos, Speiseeis Enduros und Stumpis geschoben haben, hatte ich meine Fanes bequem auf den Schultern liegen und habe die Dame ein paar hundert Höhenmeter am Stück getragen.




Und während meine Kollegen nach dem tragen ihrer Stereos und Stumpis dehydriert in den Pool gefallen sind konnte ich mit der Fanes noch Kohlehydrate aus dem Supermarkt holen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (26. Januar 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Und während meine Kollegen nach dem tragen ihrer Stereos und Stumpis dehydriert in den Pool gefallen sind konnte ich mit der Fanes noch Kohlehydrate aus dem Supermarkt holen ;-))



 jawollllllll  


so Fertig (obwohl so genau weiß man das nie bei dem Hobby) und zum ersten mal raus in den Schnee ...... 12,77 Kg so wie es da steht und an Änderungen gab es, einen Race Face Turbine Vorbau 60 mm, den Dt M 212 Dämpfer anstelle des Carbon DTs, eine neue Standrohreineit mit Taperedschaft und in der richtigen Schaftlänge   (danke an Stefan von Hemlchen Tune für unter 14 Tage Lieferzeit) 





damit keinner Nölen kann das ganze in schwarz weiß 

.


----------



## boss74 (29. Januar 2013)

sehr schönes Bike. Ich freue mich schon auf mein Fanes. So noch 1- 2 Wochen, dann kann ich es zusammenbauen. Die Warteliste meiner Kumpel ist schon extrem lang um mein Fanes Probe zu fahren.  



ollo schrieb:


> jawollllllll
> 
> 
> so Fertig (obwohl so genau weiß man das nie bei dem Hobby) und zum ersten mal raus in den Schnee ...... 12,77 Kg so wie es da steht und an Änderungen gab es, einen Race Face Turbine Vorbau 60 mm, den Dt M 212 Dämpfer anstelle des Carbon DTs, eine neue Standrohreineit mit Taperedschaft und in der richtigen Schaftlänge   (danke an Stefan von Hemlchen Tune für unter 14 Tage Lieferzeit)
> ...


----------



## Bergab-Bernie (5. Februar 2013)

Nochmals Danke für die Antworten!

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

Das EN hat wohl den größeren Einsatzbereich.
antriebsneutral, flexibel ausbaubar und das 2. newtonsche Gesetzt scheint auch nicht mehr zu stimmen 
Das AM geht wohl mehr in Richtung Tour/Race.


Gibt es eigentlich auch Nachteile an den Bikes? Irgendetwas was euch stört?

Setzt jemand die 'Uphill' Geometrie ein?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2013)

Nachteile? Vielleicht diese viele neidischen Blicke und dauend diese Fragen... 

Das EN baut recht lang. Was gut für schnelles Runter und klasse Uphills ohne Absenkung ist, geht eben zu Lasten der Verspieltheit. Manual, Bunny Hop & Co. klappen leichter mit Bikes mit kürzerer Kettenstrebe.
Auch der Einbau des Hinterrades ist ziemlich fummelig, was aber auch am SRAM Schaltwerk liegen kann. Das war's aber auch schon. Bei allen andern Bikes, die ich hatte/habe, gab/gibt es mehr auszusetzen


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2013)

Bergab-Bernie schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Nachteile an den Bikes? Irgendetwas was euch stört?
> 
> Setzt jemand die 'Uphill' Geometrie ein?





Nachteil Nachteil Nachteil hm  ........ ich habs, man muß immer noch selber treten 

naja und Radstand unterschied von 1,3 cm ..... also ich merke ihn nicht wirklich ..... vielleicht werd ich auch langsam einfach nur Alt  

Uphill, ja wenn ich weiß ich hab 1500 Hm vor mir und Bergab liegt der Federweg dann in der Mitte mit 165 mm (sagt der Jü !!)


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nachteile? Vielleicht diese viele neidischen Blicke und dauend diese Fragen...
> 
> Das EN baut recht lang....


 


Wie, lang?? 427mm Kettenstreben sind doch nicht lang für ein Fully mit der Hinterbauperformance


Also ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Nachteile an meiner Fanes finden können...

Das einzige woran ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen muss sind die recht breit bauenden Sitzstreben... Da steh ich ab und an mal mit den Fersen an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

